# Putting stock in a stock



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So as many are aware I am having a blast with my rifle project. What I have realized is the factory SPS stock, I do not like. Not very comfortable on the trigger hand at all. As usual I am always on a tight budget so with that in mind I have been looking at and saving for one of these three. The Bell & Carlson Medalist style 2: the Choate tactical: and the HS precision. All around $225-$250. Leaning towards the Bell $ Carlson more than the other two. The question I have is: Where can you buy these locally? I would like to look at them and feel them before purchasing one? Plus I prefer to support locally when possibly and practical. Also would like to know what those shooters much more experienced than I have to say about the whole idea. Thanks a bunch.

Cheddar


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you like laminates, give Boyd's a try. Do your own finishing and bedding and you'll be into it about half as much.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have two Choates. A varminter and tactical. If ya want to put one up to your shoulder just let me know. Cousin has a Boyds and I really like it. Its a Varminter with a thumb hole in Jacaranda.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Loke said:


> If you like laminates, give Boyd's a try. Do your own finishing and bedding and you'll be into it about half as much.


 +1 on Boyd's. Nice stocks for not a lot of money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bishop stock, western Missouri feather crotch walnut.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've used the B&C Medalist and thought it was a great stock for the price. I ended up going with a Greybull Precision stock (made by B&C for Greybull) for my current build. I really liked the look of the stock and wanted something with a little higher cheek weld. I think it was around $320 or so.

I have an HS on my Sendero and it's a nice stock, but not quite high enough on the cheek to get consistent eye alignment. That is my only gripe with that particular HS stock - the other HS stocks have adjustable cheek pieces, but the price point goes up significantly.

Redhawkrifles.com carries quite a few of the HS and B&C medalist stocks for a pretty good price. They had the best price when I was shopping around for a new stock for my Tikka.

Just to give you an idea, this is what my Greybull stock looks like. I went with the dark grey on the right:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Bishop stock, western Missouri feather crotch walnut.


I'll bet it was a bit more than $250.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have stocks from: Boyd's, Bell and Carlson, HS Precision, Browns Precision, McMillan, Stockys, Hogue, and a few others. All feel great to me and all are accurate with correct bedding. The only stock that I had to alter for fit was the HS Precision on my Sendero 338 RUM. I had to add a Kickeeze cheek pad to raise my eye just a bit. Value wise I would go with Boyds. They have several different variations of stocks to fit all tastes. My favorite was the JRS Precision but I don't think they make that one anymore.-----SS


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

This is great. So many choices theses days and all pretty much the same. Makes it hard for an indecisive soul.

Cheddar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'll bet it was a bit more than $250.


Not in 1979.

.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

There is some pretty cool stuff out there.....
Most are quite proud of it too.....$$$

Cheddar


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

If it helps I have a picture of my Boyds stock on my 260 Ackley thread. I think they are nice for the price if you don't mind the extra weight.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Loke said:


> If you like laminates, give Boyd's a try. Do your own finishing and bedding and you'll be into it about half as much.


Good call Loke! I have several Boyd's and Stocky's stocks. For the price, you can't find a better laminated stock.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I put a laminate on my Savage 6 BR some time ago. Was really easy to finish and it came out nice. Getting an unfinished stock can save you a few $$ and its fun to do...


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks great.

Cheddar


----------

